# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you. Especially those of you that have put in the time and effort to provide all of us diverse individuals a forum to communicate on. We all need to be thankful for the wonderful info, opportunities and friends that we find here. Thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Mike and a very Merry Christmas to you and yours as well. Merry Christmas everyone. I hope that it is special for all of you.


----------



## JMC (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike and Merry Christmas you and yours, and to everyone else here.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 24, 2011)

merry Christmas all as of 23 minutes ago!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2011)

Cody, that is not fair you are cheating and opening presents early......... Merry Christmas- Mike


----------



## Rich (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas to all
Rich.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas to all the fine people on this forum and their families. Cherish this time with your families and tell them that you love them. Celebrate the birth of Christ! Peace and goodwill to all.


----------



## Chad (Dec 24, 2011)

Just wishing everyone a merry christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 25, 2011)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Those Ausi's showing off again!  Next they are going to be bragging about having news years first too.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!
> 
> Cody, What did you get for Christmas?



This is what I got








and this is what I got myself a little while ago


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey-Looks like it is time to go over to Cody's -do some sharpening and make some sawdust!!!! Nice tools Cody.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm so jelous, very nice, what is the width of cut on the jointer planer combo machine? looks really cool!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you as well from South East Louisiana! 

I like the new (to me) chat room, Kenbo. I need to start spending more time checking out what barter has to offer!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 25, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you as well from South East Louisiana!
> 
> I like the new (to me) chat room, Kenbo. I need to start spending more time checking out what barter has to offer!





Anytime Tom. You sir, are more than welcome here. You've always had positive input and a great sense of workmanship that inspires other, including me. Merry Christmas Tom. Be safe during your shift my friend.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 25, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm so jelous, very nice, what is the width of cut on the jointer planer combo machine? looks really cool!



It has a 10 inch cut.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Cody, is it 2012 out there already?  

BTW that's a niiiiice machine. 



.


----------

